# Appli santé Iphone



## Cynthia88 (27 Novembre 2014)

Salut tout le monde,

Désolée pour cette question qui peut paraître un peu naïve mais c'est la première fois que je possède un iPhone (eh oui il faut un début à tout) 
J'ai acheté un iPhone 6 plus avec en prim l'application santé dont je ne connais pas très bien son fonctionnement (désolée) j'aurais aimé avoir quelques explications concerant "la distance parcouru à pied ou en vélo" si j'ai bien compris l'app calcule la distance que j'ai parcouru en vélo ou à pied sauf que lorsque je me déplace en voiture la distance sera, je suppose, prise en compte. Comment puis-je faire pour qu'il ne calcule que la distance parcourue à pied ou en vélo ? Cela est-il possible ?

Et tant que j'y suis je ne comprends pas très bien comment fonctionne la fonction sommeil si une bonne âme pourrait m'explique je serais la plus heureuse

Un grand  d'avance 

Cynthia


----------



## RubenF (27 Novembre 2014)

Généralement, quand tu es en vélo ou à pied tu vas rarement à 50Km/h  

donc il ne prend pas en compte ces données, en vélo ou à pied tu bouges, l'iPhone Bouge, pour le vélo c'est l'accéléromètre qui va déterminer ce que tu fait, à pied c'est le podomètre intégré qui fera le boulot. tout simplement. 


Et puis il faut un début a tout aucune question n'est naïve ni bête  


La fonction Sommeil en revanche à toujours été un mystère pour moi..


----------



## Cynthia88 (27 Novembre 2014)

Oki je comprends en effet cet aprem j'ai été dans le centre ville en voiture qui se trouve à 2 km de chez moi j'ai marché et je me suis rendue dans plusieurs magasins puis de retour chez moi la distance parcourue indiquait 0,59 km il n'a donc pas pris en compte la distance effectuée en voiture. Voila donc le problème de la distance résolue. Merci de m'avoir répondu c'est gentil. 

Reste à comprendre comment fonctionne l'application du sommeil car je ne sais toujours pas comment elle fonctionne j'ai beau chercher sur le net mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'explication que ce soit dans des sites ou qur YouTube. Si quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer ce serai mega sympa 

Un enoooorme merci d'avance 

Cynthia


----------



## jbriss02 (27 Novembre 2014)

L analyse du sommeil dans l'application Sante ne peut pas fonctionner de façon autonome comme pour les pas effectué, étages montés et distance parcouru 

Pour le sommeil il te faut prendre une autre application sur AppStore qui analysera ton sommeil puis transférera les donnes vers Sante


----------



## Cynthia88 (27 Novembre 2014)

Ok j'ai été regarder dans l'Apple store et j'ai trouvé "sleep better" apparemment il faut la mettre à côté de son cousin pendant toute la nuit et elle analyse le sommeil si j'ai bien compris. Est-ce que cette app envoie les données à l'app santé ?

J'ai aussi trouvé l'app "sleep cycle" qu'en pensez-vous ?

Encore merci de ton aide


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2015)

Bonjour il existe des application tierce mais tu devrait les mettres en marche avant ta course perso , j'utilise Runtastic que je trouve très bien , il est dispo sur le site Apple gratuitement


----------



## VivaLasVegas (9 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je me permets de solliciter vos connaissances concernant un petit souci que je rencontre avec l'appli santé sur l'iPhone.

En effet, je ne dois pas avoir tout compris ou j'ai manqué un détail mais l'appli ne détecte pas mes parcours à vélo ( j'en fais pourtant tous les jours :-/ ).
Elle détecte pourtant très bien mon nombre de pas journalier et le nombre de Km à pied parcouru ainsi que les escaliers montés mais en vélo nada...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide ;-)


----------



## maniyoshi (9 Novembre 2015)

Dans l'application, données santé, forme, tu as distance à vélo


----------



## VivaLasVegas (10 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir maniyoshi,

Euh??? Je comprends pas trop ton interaction en fait... Je le sais déjà qu'il y a "distance à vélo" c'est bien là l'objet de ma question.


----------



## o0pik (10 Novembre 2015)

J'ai le même problème sur mon 5s tout est bien reconnu sauf le vélo et je n'ai pas encore cherché d'appli tierce compatible avec santé pour avoir les résultat du coup je rentre les données moi même dans l'app santé.


----------



## VivaLasVegas (14 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour.
Tu parles d'applis tierce, il faudrait une autre appli? Car santé je l'utilise seul pour les pas et la marche. Je savais pas qu'il fallait la combiner avec une autre appli.

Toujours personne pour nous aider avec ce problème bizarre ?
J'ai le même problème avec les données "exercice" "heures debout" "énergie en activité" et "énergie au repos". Je comprends pas pourquoi le téléphone détecte bien quand on marche, quand on court et quand on monte les escaliers mais qu'il ne fonctionne pas pour le reste.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gregmrs (3 Mai 2016)

Bonjour je viens vers vous car j ai le meme probleme au niveau de la distance à vélo qui N est pas reconnu.
Avez vous trouvé une solution ?

Je vous remercie par avance.


----------



## Gregmrs (3 Mai 2016)

Bonjour
Je suis également intéressé par la distance à vélo qui N est pas prise en compte par L iPhone quand je fais du vélo.
Avez vous trouvé une solution depuis le temps ?
Faut il obligatoirement utilisée une application tierce ??
Merci


----------



## VivaLasVegas (3 Mai 2016)

Gregmrs a dit:


> Bonjour je viens vers vous car j ai le meme probleme au niveau de la distance à vélo qui N est pas reconnu.
> Avez vous trouvé une solution ?
> 
> Je vous remercie par avance.


Bonsoir,

Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé la solution et surtout aucune explication rationnelle ( je vois pas pourquoi l'iPhone détecte bien quand je marche, quand je cours ou monte des marches mais pas quand je suis sur mon vtt...
D'ailleurs une nouveauté suite à une mise à jour qui m'a bien gavé aussi. Je nage énormément et j'avais pris l'habitude de mettre mon temps et ma distance parcourue. Sauf que depuis cette mise à jour lorsque je sélectionne natation dans les exercices ça enlève direct la partie distance...


----------



## Gregmrs (3 Mai 2016)

VivaLasVegas a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé la solution et surtout aucune explication rationnelle ( je vois pas pourquoi l'iPhone détecte bien quand je marche, quand je cours ou monte des marches mais pas quand je suis sur mon vtt...
> D'ailleurs une nouveauté suite à une mise à jour qui m'a bien gavé aussi. Je nage énormément et j'avais pris l'habitude de mettre mon temps et ma distance parcourue. Sauf que depuis cette mise à jour lorsque je sélectionne natation dans les exercices ça enlève direct la partie distance...



Je te remercie pour ta réactivité
As tu essaye avec une application tierce ( pacer, cyclemeter ou autre ?) et de rebasculer les infos sur L application santé ?
Je N ai pas essaye encore. Je ne sais pas si cela fonctionne.
Je le fais avec L application nike pour la course mais pour le vélo je ne sais pas si ça marche du coup ...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2016)

Gregmrs a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je suis également intéressé par la distance à vélo qui N est pas prise en compte par L iPhone quand je fais du vélo.
> Avez vous trouvé une solution depuis le temps ?
> Faut il obligatoirement utilisée une application tierce ??
> Merci



Je pense que vous devez utiliser une autre application


----------



## VivaLasVegas (3 Mai 2016)

Gregmrs a dit:


> Je te remercie pour ta réactivité
> As tu essaye avec une application tierce ( pacer, cyclemeter ou autre ?) et de rebasculer les infos sur L application santé ?
> Je N ai pas essaye encore. Je ne sais pas si cela fonctionne.
> Je le fais avec L application nike pour la course mais pour le vélo je ne sais pas si ça marche du coup ...



Pas de souci ;-) c'est normal.
Non j'ai pas essayé je me contente de mettre à la main mon nombre de km depuis mon compteur de vélo dans l'application santé. Je trouve ça dommage quand même qu'elle ne le détecte pas toute seule...


----------



## Gregmrs (4 Mai 2016)

VivaLasVegas a dit:


> Pas de souci ;-) c'est normal.
> Non j'ai pas essayé je me contente de mettre à la main mon nombre de km depuis mon compteur de vélo dans l'application santé. Je trouve ça dommage quand même qu'elle ne le détecte pas toute seule...



Juste pour info
J ai essayé avec plusieurs applications tierce.
Elles ont bien enregistré L activité cependant, aucune possibilité de transférer ces infos sur L application santé.
Avec nike va se fait automatiquement pour la course mais alors la ca ne fonctionne pas.
Cette info " distance à vélo" reste vraiment une énigme pour moi. À part rentrer ses informations manuellement comme tu le fais j aimerais savoir si il existe une autre solution ?
Apple Watch ?? Ou autre


----------



## VivaLasVegas (6 Mai 2016)

Gregmrs a dit:


> Juste pour info
> J ai essayé avec plusieurs applications tierce.
> Elles ont bien enregistré L activité cependant, aucune possibilité de transférer ces infos sur L application santé.
> Avec nike va se fait automatiquement pour la course mais alors la ca ne fonctionne pas.
> ...


Bonsoir,
La misère donc... Faut croire qu'il y'a pas de solution :-(


----------



## Elisejoly (7 Mai 2016)

Bonjour, mon iphone 5S a l'appli santé ou je regarde le nombre de pas et la distance parcourue.
Pour Les pas, je pense que c'est bon, mais la distance parcourue calcule une distance même la nuit quand mon iphone est immobile?! 
Pouvez vous m'expliquez quel est le problème? J'essaye de chercher dans le téléphone, j'ai peut être modifier des choses par erreur...?! 
Pour les étages montés cela ne fonctionne pas tout seul? Je n'ai aucune données

Merci d'avance


----------



## fgfdgd (12 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour

Je me permets de relancer le sujet concernant le podomètre de l’application Santé qui n’est pas du tout fiable.En effet, Un trajet en bus me le comptabilise comme des pas!


----------

